# Food Plots for Deer



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Do any of you know what the best food plot seed for a sandy soil would be? I am looking to plant something for the spring and the fall. Any help would be great.


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

go with biologic or imperial whitetail

we have real good plots set here in florida when mixing the 2


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I will check them out Lone Elk Hunter


----------

